# Volcano's Coffee bar and Roastery



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Freshness is essential. We roast all of coffee in store and any coffee you drink was roasted within five days of you drinking it. We love variety and take pride in hand-selecting our crops and custom roasting our blends. Our stores have a great relaxing atmosphere where you can bring your laptop and spend a whole day if you want. A lot of people do.

More...


----------

